# pumosetrag for IBS-C clinical trials in '05



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

* Dynogen Acquires Exclusive Rights to GI Prokinetic Drug Candidate *


> quote: "The acquisition of pumosetrag is further execution of Dynogen's plan to rapidly and efficiently build a high value drug development portfolio of drug candidates for genitourinary and gastrointestinal disorders where there are limited therapeutic options for people suffering from these conditions," commented Lee R. Brettman, MD, President and CEO of Dynogen. "Pumosetrag is the third promising clinical stage compound to be added to our development portfolio in the two years since the Company's inception." "There is a dearth of effective products for the treatment of diseases associated with GI tract dysmotility. The prokinetic properties of pumosetrag position it as a promising new therapy," stated Jan H. Egberts, MD, Chief Operating Officer at Dynogen. "We are assessing pumosetrag for clinical development in several functional GI disorders such as irritable bowel syndrome with constipation (IBS-c), and we plan to enter the clinic in 2005," Egberts continued.


* Click Here for More... *


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dynogen Acquires Exclusive Rights to a Clinical-stage Prokinetic Drug Candidate for Gastrointestinal Disorders Posted on: 11/04/2004 WALTHAM, Mass. -- Dynogen Pharmaceuticals, Inc. announced that it has acquired an exclusive license to the clinical-stage compound pumosetrag from Mitsubishi Pharma Corporation. Pumosetrag was previously studied by Mitsubishi in Phase II clinical trials where it demonstrated favorable safety and pharmacokinetic profiles. Dynogen will be initiating clinical studies with pumosetrag in the gastrointestinal (GI) area beginning in 2005. Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.In addition to issued patents and pending patent applications covering the composition of matter and its use, Dynogenï¿½s license includes exclusive rights to all pre-clinical, clinical and manufacturing data related to pumosetrag. Dynogen had previously filed its own patent application covering use of pumosetrag in treating certain GI disorders with high unmet medical need. Mitsubishi retained rights to the compound in Japan and certain other Asian countries.ï¿½The acquisition of pumosetrag is further execution of Dynogenï¿½s plan to rapidly and efficiently build a high value drug development portfolio of drug candidates for genitourinary and gastrointestinal disorders where there are limited therapeutic options for people suffering from these conditions,ï¿½ commented Lee R. Brettman, MD, president and CEO of Dynogen. ï¿½Pumosetrag is the third promising clinical stage compound to be added to our development portfolio in the two years since the companyï¿½s inception.ï¿½ï¿½There is a dearth of effective products for the treatment of diseases associated with GI tract dysmotility. The prokinetic properties of pumosetrag position it as a promising new therapy,ï¿½ stated Jan H. Egberts, MD, chief operating officer at Dynogen. ï¿½We are assessing pumosetrag for clinical development in several functional GI disorders such as irritable bowel syndrome with constipation (IBS-c), and we plan to enter the clinic in 2005,ï¿½ Egberts continued.Pumosetrag will be referred to as DDP733 in Dynogenï¿½s development pipeline. This is the second clinical stage compound Dynogen has licensed from Mitsubishi. The first, DDP225, was licensed in October 2003 and is currently in clinical studies for irritable bowel syndrome with diarrhea (IBS-d).Source: Dynogen Pharmaceuticals, Inc http://www.endonurse.com/hotnews/4bh482249.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently Some Prokinetic Drugs can alter the rhythm of the heart like Cisapride.I think they pre-test the drug with all possible heart inter-action at first.I would ask for these details.The ICC cells in the gut are equivalent to the Purkinje fibers of the heart.They makes contact with each other with muscle cells(and nerve cells) by initiating the rhythmic electrical activity.Apparently,many trials for IBS is going on this year.In fact,maybe there is hope...


----------

